# Here is a really great tip if looking for a singer's work on Youtube



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I could only find about 10 videos of Renee Fleming on Youtube using just her name. I KNEW there must be tons. On an impulse I put in "Renee Fleming singer" without the quotes into the search engine. Bingo. 6 times more videos. Try it next time you look for Melchoir or Boninsigna.There is so much stuff on Youtube but it is hard to find sometime.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I could only find about 10 videos of Renee Fleming on Youtube using just her name. I KNEW there must be tons. On an impulse I put in "Renee Fleming singer" without the quotes into the search engine. Bingo. 6 times more videos. Try it next time you look for Melchoir or Boninsigna.There is so much stuff on Youtube but it is hard to find sometime.


So all I have to do is ask for Lauritz Melchior the singer rather than Lauritz Melchior the Great Dane?


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> So all I have to do is ask for Lauritz Melchior the singer rather than Lauritz Melchior the Great Dane?


Im guessing you'd get more dogs with that search!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> So all I have to do is ask for Lauritz Melchior the singer rather than Lauritz Melchior the Great Dane?


I think you're barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

MAS said:


> Im guessing you'd get more dogs with that search!


No, I'd get those by looking up singers born after 1960.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> No, I'd get those by looking up singers born after 1960.


Meeiaow! Saucer of milk for Woodduck.

Fair. Cruel, but fair! :lol:


----------

